# 3 does kidded today = 4 buck kids!



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

With the storm rolling in tonight 3 of my does decided to kid today. 
Goldie 11AM -single buck
Madeline 1PM -twin bucks
Amalie 2PM -single buck
all 3 does were bred to Pedro. Prior to these 4 he has given me 4 buck kids. All kids have had blue eyes and been very nice conformation but 8 buck kids no doe kids! He is for sale if anyone wants a buck maker.

Here are the cute kids. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.298482510227241.71301.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Too cute.....sounds like me exactly 1 month ago lol. On 3/21 we had three does deliver 3 doelings and a buckling lol

Get some rest


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow I am sure they are cute but not what you were hoping for. I hope you can find homes for them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nubians they are all sold. :wink: Well if I wether them they are sold. But I need to decide if any can stay bucks after I evaluate the dams udders. I am pretty sure 2 will be wethers not sure on the other 2 yet.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Well you said they had good conformation so maybe keep one buck cause your selling their father.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well that is great that they are sold.


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

They are cute, but WOW 8 bucks.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Bucks are cool!  Congrats!!!! They are very cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

At least they didn't all have triplet bucks. It's great you have a demand for wethers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

meluvgoats said:


> Well you said they had good conformation so maybe keep one buck cause your selling their father.


Yes 2 look great conformation right off the bat but I need to see the dams udders fill. Hope the udders fill nice then I can have my pick.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are all doing great!! Amalie and Madeline kept breaking out of their pens so now they are together with their 3 kids and both dams let all three kids nurse. :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweet! I am glad they are doing well!


----------

